# Extremste Leistungseinbrüche bei WoW



## excalibur2k6 (10. März 2009)

Hallo erstmal,

also folgendes Problem, meine FPS brechen bei WoW in extremst in 25er Raids bzw. leicht in 10er Raids ein. Wobei  es egal ist ob ich auf höchster Auflösung oder absolut geringen Einstellungen spiel.
Normale Leerlauf FPS liegen so zwischen 160-180 fps und im 25er Raid bei stillstehendem (nichts passiert) Verhalten bei ca 50fps und sobald ein Kampf beginnt brechen sie total auf bis zu 5 fps ein...

Problem besteht seit nun mehr als 3 Wochen und mittlerweile bin ich absolut ratlos ....

Nun zum System (gekürzter Systemreport von Everest):


--------[ Übersicht ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Computer:
      Computertyp                                       ACPI x64-basierter PC
      Betriebssystem                                    Microsoft Windows Vista Ultimate 64 bit
      OS Service Pack                                   Service Pack 1
      DirectX                                                DirectX 10.0


    Motherboard:
      CPU Typ                                            QuadCore AMD Phenom Black Edition 9850, 2500 MHz (12.5 x 200)

      Motherboard Name                             ASUS  M3A-H/HDMI (Bios Version 1301)
      Motherboard Chipsatz                         AMD K10

      Arbeitsspeicher                                  4096 MB  (DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM)
      DIMM1 und 2: OCZ XTC Platinum OCZ2P10662G               2 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM  (5-5-5-15 @ 400 MHz)  (4-5-5-13 @ 333 MHz)  (3-4-4-10 @ 266 MHz)
  Enhanced Performance Profile	
Profil Name	High Frequency
Optimales Leistungsprofil	Ja
Speichergeschwindigkeit	DDR2-1066 (533 MHz)
Spannung	2.1 V
Speicher Timings	5-5-5-15  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
Row Cycle Time (tRC)	26T
Command Rate (CR)	2T
Write Recovery Time (tWR)	6T

      BIOS Typ                                          AMI (01/08/09)

    Anzeige:
      Grafikkarte                                       ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series  (512 M

    Multimedia:
      Soundkarte                                        ATI Radeon HDMI @ ATI RV770 - High Definition Audio Controller
      Soundkarte                                        BrookTree Bt878 Video Capture Device - Audio Section
      Soundkarte                                        Realtek ALC888/S/T @ ATI SB600 - High Definition Audio Controller

    Datenträger:
      Festplatte                                        Maxtor 7V250F0 ATA Device  (250 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)
      Festplatte                                        WDC WD6400AAKS-00A7B0 ATA Device  (596 GB, IDE)


      Netzwerkkarte                                     Realtek RTL8169/8110-Familie-PCI-Gigabit-Ethernet-NIC (NDIS 6.0)


Zu den Treibern, die sind alle auf dem aktuellsten Stand.

Ein Gildenkollege meinte, dass es eventuell an der Onboard Soundkarte von Realtek liegt und sich das Problem durch ne Interne Soundkarte vllt lösen würden, was ich jedoch aus Geld Gründen NICHT einfach so mal ausprobieren will, ohne davor iwo noch nach Rat zu  fragen.


Bin auf jeden Fall schon mal allen dankbar die konstruktive Ratschläge parat haben!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In diesem Sinne, greetz Excalibur2k6


----------



## Kaldreth (10. März 2009)

Hey,

naja an der Leistung deines PCs wird es wohl nicht liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

Es gibt auch hier im Forum häufig Berichte von Leuten, die ein super System haben bzw. ein System haben bei dem Wow eigentlich Problemlos läuft.

Die meisten sind der Meinung, dass es an den Servern und insbesondere den Instanzen Servern von Blizzard liegt, die einfach überfordert sind! Sind die raids denn zur Haupspielzeit, also z.B. Sonntags oder Mittwoch Abends??? 

Ob es an der Soundkarte liegt kann ich nicht sagen, nur dass ich auch eine Realtek onboard soundkarte habe und es bei mir Problemlos funktioniert!


----------



## poTTo (10. März 2009)

kannst ja  zum testen einfach mal im BIOS den OnBoard Sound deaktivieren. Dann mal mit den Gildies ne kurze Raidinstanz angehen und testen.

Sind die fps-einbrüche denn "immer" egal welche Uhrzeit und Tag oder nru zu bestimmten Zeiten ?

btw: ne neue Audigy II ZS bekommst man schon ab 30 EUR neu in vielen onlineshops, gebraucht liegt die bei ca. 20EUR. Also ich mein bei deiner PC Konfiguration sollte das schon drinnen sein wa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## excalibur2k6 (10. März 2009)

Also erstmal Danke für die schnellen Antworten.

Das Problem tritt mit den FPS eigentlich egal zu welcher Uhrzeit auf, im 10er nur geringfügig aber im 25er so dermaßen krass, dass es keinen Spass zum Spielen macht, zumal man als tank nicht unbedingt erst 5 sek später auf nen durch drehenden Mob aufmerksam werden sollte ^^

Zu den Hauptspielzeiten verschlechtert sich zwar die Latenz, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das dies im Zusammenhang mit den Bildern Pro Sek liegt, da ne schlechte Latenz eigentlich "nur" lags verursacht, aber keine bildruckler.

Hab das Betriebssystem auch vor ca 1 1/2 komplett neu aufgesetz um eventuell Fehler darin auszuschließen, jedoch ohne Erfolg.

Hab eher das Gefühl, dass die hier die onboard Graka mit reinpfuscht, welche aufm M3A-H/HDMI verbaut ist. Problem ist, die kann man im BIOS nicht komplett deaktivieren, lediglich auf AUTO stellen.

Das mit der Soundkarte werd ich mal in nem PVP Gebiet testen, Alterac oder so ^^ sollten ja genug spieler vorhanden sein *g*


----------



## Asoriel (10. März 2009)

Potto der Audigy-Chip ist aber veraltet. Wenn, dann X-Fi oder Asus Xonar. Trotzdem glaub ich kaum, dass es daran liegt.

Hast du die Eingabeverzögerung deaktiviert?


----------



## painschkes (10. März 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Hast du die Eingabeverzögerung deaktiviert?



_Wäre auch meine Frage gewesen _


----------



## poTTo (10. März 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Potto der Audigy-Chip ist aber veraltet. Wenn, dann X-Fi oder Asus Xonar. Trotzdem glaub ich kaum, dass es daran liegt.
> 
> Hast du die Eingabeverzögerung deaktiviert?



das is mir schon klar ^^ aber der audigy ist immer noch besser als die RLT chipsätze und vor allen bezahlbar nä 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hast bei deinem Board schonmal geschaut wegen BIOS Update, evtl. lässt sich dann der onboard VGA chip kmpl. deaktivieren.



excalibur2k6 schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Das mit der Soundkarte werd ich mal in nem PVP Gebiet testen, Alterac oder so ^^ sollten ja genug spieler vorhanden sein *g*



versuchs mal, aber auch nur wenn du im PVP auf schon lags mit deiner grundkonfiguration hast, ansonsten isses quatsch


----------



## Asoriel (10. März 2009)

ja, da hast du natürlich Recht. Ich würde den Audiogy auch jeder Onboard-Karte vorziehen, und wenn man nicht viel Geld für guten Klang bezahlen will ist man damit gut bedient.


----------



## Gilfalas Silberwald (10. März 2009)

Moin allerseits,

an deinen Hardwarekomponenten liegt es sicher nicht....Ich selbst spiel mit dem poppeligen Onboard-Chipsatz von Realtek auf nem Gigabyte P35-Ds4 ohne laggs. Wie sieht es den bei deinen Gildenkollegen während eines Raids aus? Kommt es da auch zu Einbrüchen?
Sehe gerade deinen Beitrag von heute indem du von der Onboard-Grafikkarte schreibst...interessant wäre mal den Onboard-Chipsatz alleine arbeiten zu lassen,bau deine ATI aus und schau mal welches Ergebniss raus kommt...ist nur so ne Idee zur Eingrenzung des Probs


----------



## poTTo (10. März 2009)

glaube kaum das er mit dem onboard chip auch nur ansatzweise ordentlich spielen kann, daher steht ja auch noch die frage offen ob durch ein bios update der onboard chip gänzlich deaktiviert werden kann. ich kann auch irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen was es bringen soll wenn er seine PCIex Karte ausbaut und den onBoard chip nutzen soll. Mehr als "es geht nix/ - noch weniger" wird dabei wohl nicht herauskommen.


----------



## excalibur2k6 (10. März 2009)

@ asoriel und painschkes: Also Eingabeverzögerung ist nicht aktiviert, sollte sie das sein?

@ potto: Bios Update würde nichts bringen, da das aktuellste drauf ist also Version 1301

@ gilfalas: Zum Thema Gildenkollegen, die merken zwar Latenz verschlechterungen, aber keine solchen systemeinbrüche.
Zur onboard Graka hab ich jetzt im Netz noch was gefunden bezüglich Einstellungen, wenn man sie nicht verwendet, das wären:
- UMA Frame Buffer auf 32MB
- Surround View - Disabled
- NB Azalia - Disabled

Das soll angeblich das Problem beheben, da scheinbar der Chipsatz bzw. BIOS auf AUTO bei der Resourcenverwaltung Mist baut.
Werd dies mal testen, evtl. löst sich ja dann das Problem


----------



## Asoriel (10. März 2009)

Eingabeverzögerung sollte aus sein, also stimmt es so.

Dass du mit einer Onboard-Karte besser spielen kannst als mit einer RV770 ist definitv ausgeschlossen, das geb ich dir schriftlich. Egal ob HD4850 oder HD4870.


----------



## excalibur2k6 (10. März 2009)

Ok, neuer status, da stimmt was am CPU ned, des game läuft auf nur 1!!!!!!!!! Kern, alle anderen 3 sind mehr oder weniger im leerlauf...

Woran liegt das denn bitte schön??

Prozessorzugehörigkeit hab ich unterschiedlich probiert dann rutscht die auslastung jeweils eins weiter halt

[attachment=7004:Taskmanager.jpg]


----------



## excalibur2k6 (11. März 2009)

Ok, Problem gelöst mit Zusatz Programm, spiel läuft wieder einwandfrei und alle Kerne ham was zu tun und ned nur einer ^^

Danke an alle nochmal für die nette Hilfe!!


----------



## Asoriel (11. März 2009)

Du hast WoW auf 4 Kerne verteilt? Geht das überhaupt? Wäre nett, wenn du das Programm mal nennen könntest.


----------



## excalibur2k6 (11. März 2009)

Sagen wirs so, 100%ige verteilung geht natürlich nicht, aber siehe Screenshot vom Taskmanager im vergleich zum vorigen hat sich die Situation deutlich gebessert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Programm nennt sich CPU-Control, ist relativ einfach aufgebaut, muss man aber leider jedes mal starten :-/ was aber zu verkraften is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt aber noch 2 andere Proggs, weiß aber etz ned wie die heißen, da se nur aufm 32-bit system laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[attachment=7013:taskmgr.jpg]


----------



## Asoriel (11. März 2009)

nein, du musst es nicht jedes Mal starten. Zieh einfach eine Verknüpfung in den Autostart-Ordner. Start => Alle Programme => Autostart, da die Verknüpfung reinpacken.

Noch eine Frage: Was hast du bei dem Screenshot für Programme offen/welche Auflösung benutzt du?


----------



## excalibur2k6 (11. März 2009)

Öhm, war jeweils WoW, DVB Dream und Firefox

Auf dem Hauptmonitor 1680x1050 (WoW) und aufm 2en 1280x1024 (DVB Dream)

Das mit dem öffnen beim Autostart ist schon richtig, aber es lädt bei mir iwie nicht selbstständig die Core Einstellungen, also muss ichs selbst einstelln wenn ich WoW öffne ^^


----------



## Tronnic² (11. März 2009)

Mein wow läuft auch "meistens" nur auf einem Kern. Core 1 ist meist auf 80%, Core 2 auf 13% oder so. Aber naja, FPS hab ich genug (40+ in Dalaran, wo anders meist 80 oder mehr)

Hab aber auch alles auf max und AA auf 8x ^.^


----------



## WolsraiN (11. März 2009)

eigentlich hatte ich nun vor nen eigenen heulthread aufzumachen aber mal schauen ob es hier geht

also ich leide auch an fps einbrüchen in dalaran und bei raids mein pc ist eigentlich besser als der vom threadersteller und es ist nicht nur bei wow so sondern auch bei allen anderen spielen... wo guck ich das mit den kernen nach? und wie hast du dein problem gelöst? vielleicht ist das bei mir auch so. Die Typen bei denen ich mir den pc habe zusammenstellen lassen haben nen benchmark test durchlaufen lassen und der sagte der pc läuft einwandfrei... doch alle spiele die ich spiele sagen das nicht. Eine Antwort darauf wissen die auch nicht. Ich bin ratlos und bitte um Hilfe


----------



## Asoriel (11. März 2009)

Naja, da wir leider alle zusammen keine Hellseher sind, wäre es ganz nett, wenn du uns mal dein System postest und ungefähre FPS-Zahlen nennst. Wenn du jetzt mit einer GeForce 9300 oder was weiß ich was ankommst, kann dein PC-Heini lange sagen, der PC läuft einwandfrei (=fehlerfrei, nicht schnell). Leistung hättest du dann trotzdem keine.

Also, erstmal deinen PC posten, dann können wir gerne helfen.


----------



## WolsraiN (11. März 2009)

der prozessor:   Intel Core 2 quad CPU  Q9550 @ 2.83 Ghz   8 Gig ram    Nvidia GTX 260 
ich denke das reicht um euch mal nen überblick zu schaffen oder?

bei wow normal 40-60 fps   dalaran 20-30    raid 10-20    ich muss die grafik schon weit runterschrauben um annährend flüssig zu spielen aber wofür hab ich dann so einen pc?

bei hdro zum beispiel hatte ich früher durchgehend 150-200 fps und jetzt nur 30


----------



## Asoriel (11. März 2009)

Dann lad dir doch bitte mal 3DMark06 oder 3DMark Vantage runter, lass einen Benchmark laufen und nenn uns die Ergebnisse oder poste einen Screenshot.


----------



## WolsraiN (11. März 2009)

Your system 	Common system 	Fastest system
3DMark Score
	13276 3DMarks 	15600 VirtualMarks 	35806 3DMarks
SM 2.0 Score
	5449 	N/A 	13265
SM 3.0 Score
	5921 	N/A 	19277
CPU Score
	3867 	N/A 	8532
Result name 	
Untitled
	Not specified 	
AMD Phenom II X4 Live in Assembly Winter 2009 [Team Finland - SF3D | Sampsa | Macci]



ich weiss jetzt nicht wie das ergebnis ist aber ich habe die einstellungen vergessen zu ändern dh die auflösung ist anders wie bei spielen aa ist nicht drin ( hab aber auch gemerkt dass das gar nicht geht )


----------



## excalibur2k6 (12. März 2009)

Doofe Frage, wie lange is das Prob schon? Bzw zwischenzeitlich iwas daran geändert? wie Betriebssystem neu installiert, bios resettet?

andere logische gründe gibts eigentlich ned :-/

Was anderes wäre mal Everest laufen zu lassen um genau zu sehn was in dem PC drinnen ist, falls du was umgestellt hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WolsraiN (12. März 2009)

naja mit der zeit wurde der immer schlechter der pc... am anfang wars eigentlich in ordnung aber jetzt geht gar nix mehr


----------



## excalibur2k6 (12. März 2009)

Wie voll ist denn deine Systemfestplatte?

Schon mal in den Rechner reingeschaut, evtl sind diverse Kühler mit staub zugesetzt das der rechner zu warm wird :-/


----------



## Asoriel (12. März 2009)

naja, ich tippe in dem Fall auch auf eine stark zugemüllte Festplatte, die Daten von 3DMark (das war schon '06?) gehen in Ordnung.


----------



## WolsraiN (12. März 2009)

also festplatten zugemüllt kann ich nicht bestätigen ich räume die öfters mal auf und hab die letztens auch defragmentiert

C:  32 von 97GB frei
D:  320 von 368GB frei

ist daran was nicht in ordnung?


----------



## Asoriel (12. März 2009)

naja, wann hast du denn das letzte mal dein OS neu aufgesetzt? Falls es schon länger her ist, Registry schonmal gesäubert?


----------



## WolsraiN (12. März 2009)

sry was ist ein OS?^^  Wenn du mit Registry die Ereignissanzeige meinst dann ja
mir ist grad aufgefallen dass wenn ich irgendwo in der alten Welt rumlaufe in WoW wo nix los ist dass ich da auf 150 fps komme... aber die anderen fps zahlen sind so wie oben beschrieben.


----------



## Wagga (12. März 2009)

OS = Operaing System = Betriebssystem.
Lade dir mal Tuneup 2009 und lass mal TuneUp Drivedefrag, Registry Cleaner laufen, oder die 1-Klick-Wartung.
1. Programm = Defragmentierer = Festplattenumsortierer damit sie schneller laufen bzw. die Daten wieder richtig sortiert werden.
2. Registry Cleaner behebt Fehler in der Registry z.B.: Fehlerhafte Einträge, nicht mehr vorhandene Einträge u.s.w.
MFG, Wagga


----------



## Dagonzo (12. März 2009)

@ WolsraiN

Kann es sein das du WoW im Fenstermodus (maximiert) spielst? Das könnte einiges an Leistung fressen.


----------



## WolsraiN (12. März 2009)

nein ich spiele normal... fenstermodus hab ich auch schon ausprobiert da war das noch schlimmer^^


----------



## Wagga (12. März 2009)

Dann defragmentiere mal deine HD.
lösche die temporären Dateien.
Registry von Datenlast befreien.
Dafür gibts sowie kostenpflichtige als Freeware oder direkte Tipps mit CMD.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## WolsraiN (14. März 2009)

das hat alles nicht wirklich geholfen...


----------



## Wagga (14. März 2009)

Mach mal ein Backup deiner HD z.B.. mit:
Ich nutze davon die kostenpflichte Personal.
Setzte dein System neu auf und wenns sich nicht besserte spiel das Backup wieder zurück.
32 Bit
64 Bit
Ist eine abgespeckte Version von Paragon DriveBackup 9.0 Personal, die setze ich seit Mitte 2009 ein.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## WolsraiN (14. März 2009)

ne mir reicht die scheisse ich werde den pc zurückgeben und jetzt selber die komponenten aussuchen die haben mir voll den scheiss gemacht jetzt ahb ich auch mehr ahnung.

ich will den aber nicht selber zusammenstellen wegen garantie und so... wo kann man sich denn pcs zusammenstellen lassen die auch garantiert gut sind? bringts auch ein mac zum zocken? sollte ich bei vista 64 bit bleiben oder zu 32 bit wechseln?


----------



## WolsraiN (14. März 2009)

ne mir reicht die scheisse ich werde den pc zurückgeben und jetzt selber die komponenten aussuchen die haben mir voll den scheiss gemacht jetzt ahb ich auch mehr ahnung.

ich will den aber nicht selber zusammenstellen wegen garantie und so... wo kann man sich denn pcs zusammenstellen lassen die auch garantiert gut sind? bringts auch ein mac zum zocken? sollte ich bei vista 64 bit bleiben oder zu 32 bit wechseln?

sollte ich lieber den Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 oder den AMD Phenom II X4 940 was ist der unterschied?

lieber ne ati oder ne nvidia?


wenn nvidia lieber 2 9800GT  oder 1 gtx 285 grafikkarten?

danke schonmal für die antworten


----------



## minimitmit (14. März 2009)

auf dem pc is trotz selber zusammenstellen garantie drauf.
welcher scharlatan hat dir dass denn erzaehlt?

ph2 issn bissel schlechter als der 9550.
allerdings auch billiger.
graka wuerd ich wenne kannst bis april warten.
dann kommen fuer 220 euro die gtx 275 und radeon 4890 auffen markt.
wennes jetzt brauchst wuerde ich keine gtx 285 mehr kaufen.
da stimmt der preis nicht mehr.
im sommer kommen naemlich nochmal neuere grakas ( gt212).


----------



## WolsraiN (14. März 2009)

das ist schlecht weil ich nicht mit dem zurückgeben warten will... gibt es keine möglichkeit die zeit zu überbrücken?


----------



## eMJay (14. März 2009)

Die werden den auch nicht zurücknehmen. Wenn schon dann Reparieren. DAS Geld wirst du auch nicht mehr sehen. Ausser die bekommen den nicht wieder zum laufen. Aber das werden die.


----------



## WolsraiN (14. März 2009)

werde ich glaub mir


----------



## Wagga (14. März 2009)

Wenn du ihn nicht selbst zustellen willst/kannst macht die HWV sowie Alternate auch gerne für dich + 20 € + 80 € wenn du dort die Teile + Service:Zusammenbau bestellst.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Asoriel (14. März 2009)

sollte das von Wagga für dich unverständlich gewesen sein: Bei HWV bezahlst du 20€ für den Zusammenbau, bei Alternate 80€.


----------



## excalibur2k6 (15. März 2009)

Nur ne doofe Theorie, aber was bringts dir????

An den Komponenten liegts sicherlich nicht, da is irgendwas bei deinen Einstellungen falsch.

Jeder PC und damit mein ich Jeden!!! macht irgendwann Ärger, die einen früher, die anderen später :-/ 

Und ja ich weiß, ich hab selber ein Prob mit meinem Rechner, was sich aber beheben lies,nicht durch Grafik runterstellen, sondern "ganz einfach" durch Bios und Betriebssystem richtig einstellen *g*


----------



## Klos1 (15. März 2009)

Falsch! Meine zwei machten mir noch nie Ärger. Mein 9550er läuft nach wie vor 1A Und daran wird sich auch nichts ändern.


----------



## excalibur2k6 (15. März 2009)

Ok, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (15. März 2009)

meiner hat auch nie wirklich ärger gemacht...bis zu dem zeitpunkt wo er kaputt ging nach 3 jahren dauerbetrieb net sehr verwunderlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also kann man des net so sagen liebelein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (15. März 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Falsch! Meine zwei machten mir noch nie Ärger. Mein 9550er läuft nach wie vor 1A Und daran wird sich auch nichts ändern.


Mit Ausnahme der beiden HD4870 die du am Ende für deine geliebte GTX260 ausgetauscht hast? :>


----------



## Klos1 (15. März 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Mit Ausnahme der beiden HD4870 die du am Ende für deine geliebte GTX260 ausgetauscht hast? :>



Ich hätte noch ergänzen sollen, so fern man Geforce im Rechner hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne, aber da hast du Recht. Die beiden Karten wollten FarCry2 einfach nicht ruckelfrei auf den Bildschirm bringen, was ich bei einer 200 Euro Karte nicht ganz einsehen wollte. Gut, die zweite wäre so und so zurückgegangen, weil der Lüfter zu laut war.

Ich verbuche das einfach mal als kleines Experiment, aus dem ich meine Konsequenzen gezogen habe. Seit der Radeon 9800 Pro hatte ich nur Geforce im Rechner und nie auch nur in einem einzigen Spiel Probleme gehabt. Auch die GTX260 läuft bisher tadellos. 

Deswegen müsste ATI schon eine verdammt gute Karte herausbringen, um mich nochmal in Versuchung zu führen.


----------



## Wagga (15. März 2009)

Diev 9800 Pro hatte ich im Vorgänger des aktuellen auch drin von Sapphire, die verreckte nach 14 Monaten oder waren es 13?

Ansonsten war ich mit der graka zufrieden, dann hatte ich eine 7600 GT von Club 3D.
Die 4850 von Club3D läuft und läuft (bis jetzt) auch ohne Probleme.
Was lernt man daraus nie wieder Sapphire.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## WolsraiN (16. März 2009)

also ich hab mich ma entschieden bis april noch zu warten weil ich denke, dass sich das mehr lohnt oder behauptet einer das gegenteil und die grafikkarten werden ein flop?

jetzt ist nur noch die frage ob ich mir die ati oder die nvidia karte hole. Ati hat mir auf meinem jetztigen rechner viel ärger gemacht bzw. probleme mit dem anzeigetreiber woraufhin ich die für ne nvidia tauschen musste. Gibt es Vorteile für die beiden arten oder sind die gleich?


----------

